# Need recomendations for a good meat slicer under $100



## kevin james (May 14, 2013)

I want to get a meat slicer mainly to slice up some roast beef nice and thin for sandwiches. I'm looking to stay at or under $100. If it works out well I may buy a second one for making cheesesteaks (don't want to mix raw and cooked meats on the same slicer).What slicer do you guys recomend?


----------



## kevin james (May 16, 2013)

No one has a recomendation? :(


----------



## okieleo (May 16, 2013)

I got a decent one at home that I will shoot the name of to you but will be another 3 hours or so. It was a little more than $100 on sale but what I found when I was looking all of the "cheap" ones had plastic parts and burnt up pretty quick.


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2013)

I got an inexpensive slicer and for me, it works good!  I've operated a lot of expensive slicers and this one performs more than adequately for occasional use:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101973/cute-little-slicer

it is inexpensive, I've sliced roasts, bacons, buckboard bacon, roast beef, Canadian bacons, etc. with it and at $85 it owes me nothing!













nesco.jpg



__ pops6927
__ May 16, 2013






yes, you can buy bigger, larger, more powerful slicers, but I was a professional meatcutter for many many years and this little slicer fulfills its duty!   The only thing  you have to do is to flip your meat every 10-15 slices to remove the ragged bottom edge; I've operated many $5,000 Hobarts you have to do that to also.  And Globes and Berkels, etc.  It works fine for me!  I sliced up 6 Canadian bacons on it for Christmas and everyone loved them!  I've made ham platters, etc. too:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115931/buffeting-a-ham-or-many


----------



## jsdspif (May 16, 2013)

I've got a Deni that looks just like that Nesco . Perhaps they're the same with different name ? I really like mine but don't use it all that much . Some people seem not to like them but when I slice pork loin that I've made into canadian bacon , I can do a whole loin as fast as I can go without a problem . I've also done briskets , roasts I have made into dried beef , all cooked meats . I guess if I was going to slice raw meat I'd probably partialy freeze it first to get it firm . I have an idea it wouldn't work so well on raw meat from the refrigerator but I've never tried it . I think mine was $59 or something , I forget where I got it (online somewhere) . The reason I knew of the sale was some one on here posted that they were on sale for a really good price . That must have been 3 years ago ???  I have to agree with Pops  , for what it is and occasional use I really like it .


----------



## s2k9k (May 16, 2013)

Look at the Chefs Choice....they get great reviews on Amazon....I'm getting ready to purchase the 615 but I think the 609 is in your price range is it gets good reviews too!
I don't see any problem slicing raw and cooked meats on the same slicer as long as you clean it well in between slices!


----------



## okieleo (May 16, 2013)

Mine is a Deni 8 1/2 in slicer, but the nesco and chefs choice are good too for entry level. Do some research online and try and find one in your price range with metal gears and not plastic. Thats where the problems usually show up.


----------



## s2k9k (May 16, 2013)

Don't think you will find metal gears for $100. That was my concern also since I have a cheap slicer that stripped a gear and I can't find a replacement anywhere. Chefs Choice doesn't list parts on their website but I called them and they said parts like gears are available you just have to call them to get them. I want something that I can get parts for and I felt pretty comfortable with Chefs Choice customer service, a real person answered the phone and he was very helpful with answering my questions.


----------



## okieleo (May 16, 2013)

I agree that you probably wont find metal in the cheap ones, but if you can toss a little more cash towards one it could be one that would last for a long time.


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2013)

Oh absolutely, I've used mine enough in 2 years, if it crapped out tomorrow it wouldn't owe me a penny.  There is a Weston 9" or 10" model around for around $200 I'd like to upgrade to, but... on dis. that's a hard cookie to chew right now, lol (sliced or unsliced, lol!).  But, it is a well built unit, even dropped it one time and didn't harm it (from a high shelf, about 8 ft).  For under $100, I'd trust it to work.  Don't abuse it, push too hard, slice too big of a piece of meat (like a whole sirloin tip - cut it in half first) or thick slice hard provolone or cheddar - it is a light duty slicer.  If you want more, then pay more.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## kevin james (May 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll take a look at Chef's Choice and see which model suits me the best.


----------



## pops6927 (May 21, 2013)

The little slicer does it again!   Did a rump roast for Sunday dinner on Monday (went to my son's for dinner Sunday, held it until Monday), then tonight we had leftovers.  This is what we had left, about 2 lbs. of a 4 lb roast:













003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2013






Sliced it on the little slicer:













005.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2013






nice pink color :













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2013






(Secret: pull the roast at 120°, remove from pan and place on a plate on the counter, cover with foil and let it sit until it reaches 135° by itself, about 30 minutes while you prepare the rest of the meal!).

Sliced it thin enough for sandwiches:













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2013






cut up half into julienne strips for serving in gravy, then trayed up the rest:













004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2013






for roast beef sandwiches for tomorrow!  It sliced up the whole thing thin and even and 5 minute cleanup!


----------



## kevin james (May 22, 2013)

Wow, that looks great. And I will have to try pulling at 120 and foiling to 135 because if thats how you achieved that it looks perfect :-)


----------



## okieleo (May 22, 2013)

Good job Pops. Looks fantastic and making me hungry. I will definitely give that foil idea a try.


----------

